# Announcing LUMINA - Third Volume in the Symphobia Series



## ProjectSAM (Dec 5, 2012)

Dear friends,

We are proud and excited to release the very first teaser for our upcoming library: *LUMINA* - Third Volume in the Symphobia Series

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VflYmCG3AnE (WATCH LUMINA TEASER)

Scheduled to be released Q1 2013.
More information to be announced later on!

Cheers,
The SAM Team


----------



## fish_hoof (Dec 5, 2012)

Just when I think I have my budget figured out for this Christmas..... Something comes along and completely destroys it!!! >8o 

Can't wait to hear more!!


----------



## Studio E (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## MA-Simon (Dec 5, 2012)

Lovely matte-painting! Makes me want to watch the Hobbit even more.


----------



## shakuman (Dec 5, 2012)

Congrats Maarten! it looks awesome. =o


----------



## MichaelL (Dec 5, 2012)

24 seconds!???? 24 seconds!!!!!!!!

Project SAM......you are such a TEASE!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoKern (Dec 5, 2012)

This sounds sweet. :D


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 5, 2012)

Choir... loveliness.... what else did people notice?


----------



## Ed (Dec 5, 2012)

People heard choirs? First thing I thought was WOODWINDS! 

Not entirely sure what I think from this teaser, but they did a great job with the single layer in Symphobia 2's flute so I'm optimistic :D


----------



## MichaelL (Dec 5, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ Wed Dec 05 said:


> Choir... loveliness.... what else did people notice?



In addition to choir... several woodwinds, harp, cymbal, percussion (soft bass drum)


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 5, 2012)

Sounds great !!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 5, 2012)

Perhaps this will be majoring on the softer side / magical / lyrical. Great if so...


----------



## lee (Dec 5, 2012)

Habahaba


----------



## handz (Dec 5, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ Wed Dec 05 said:


> Perhaps this will be majoring on the softer side / magical / lyrical. Great if so...



I also think so, but Im affraid it again will be on atm "harder" side moneywise :-/


----------



## deniz (Dec 5, 2012)

Looking forward,
but just 24 sec. teaser!! I can't imagine what it is. Complete Orchestra incl. Choir?

wait for more information.
can't wait


----------



## playz123 (Dec 5, 2012)

I've never been disappointed by any Project Sam product I've purchased, so can comfortably look forward to learning more about this new one.


----------



## jleckie (Dec 6, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ Wed Dec 05 said:


> Perhaps this will be majoring on the softer side / magical / lyrical. Great if so...



Wow! I sure hope so! o-[][]-o


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 6, 2012)

Congrats !

Surely looking forward to your upcoming LUMINA Library and additional info. 

I'm glad you didn't name it 'Symphobia 3' :lol: 

Oh.. LUMINA reminded me of http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chevrolet_Lumina
Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## DavidAdeyemi (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks good Maarten, I suspect the emphasis will be on woodwind ensembles this time, with some choirs. Everything Project SAM produces is great and I look forward to it...


----------



## zacnelson (Dec 7, 2012)

Very enticing demo, I can't wait to hear more


----------



## Ryan (Dec 10, 2012)

Ohh, It's a woodwind library. They got a picture of a tree with the sound of many great woodwinds.


----------



## Ed (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh come on more info! :D


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 10, 2012)

Ed @ Mon Dec 10 said:


> Oh come on more info! :D



+1 

Before the world ends on Dec. 21st :lol:


----------



## TakeABow (Dec 11, 2012)

Is that a choir I hear? 

My wallet hurts already.


----------



## Caedwallon (Dec 12, 2012)

There goes whatever was left in my wallet. Eagerly waiting for more information here. :D

Also, you guys need to stop with the apocalypse nonsense. It's getting old.


----------



## MaestroRage (Dec 12, 2012)

I just wish somebody in this god forsaken forum subsection would actually start giving out info to their new products. We have like 3 "WUT CULD IT BE?!?!!" threads floating about already :/


----------



## benmrx (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm thinking Lumina = Luminance..... which is basically a way to measure light intensity. Ergo... I bet it's a full orchestra package similar to previous Symphobias....., only focused more on the _lighter_ side of things.


----------



## mushanga (Feb 18, 2013)

I am really looking forward to hearing more about this new release. Can the PS guys enlighten us? After all, we're over halfway through Q1 already.. 8)


----------



## deniz (Mar 28, 2013)

I noticed, all Lumina Demos Sound the Same. I hear Oboe,flutes,harps... No New string section?
I will Not criticize the Demos,but i expected more on Symphobia 3. 

But maybe today they Release patchlist and Price .

Cheers


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi,

I'm guessing LUMINA will be out any day now.

Maybe some more detailed info. soon about its content, pricing, additional demos, etc. 



Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## 667 (Mar 28, 2013)

New demos and videos on the PSam twitter:
https://twitter.com/ProjectSAM_Libs


----------



## Eclipse.Sound (Mar 31, 2013)

I like the artistic approach to interface, sounds great, but i don't need it - i dont have a composing talent. o


----------



## ottonova (Apr 2, 2013)

Video walkthroughs are on the YouTube channel now, and for €849 you can get the direct download.


----------



## passenger57 (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow that choir and harp sold me, very nice! The cartoon stacc could come in handy for sure, great work!


----------



## The Darris (Apr 2, 2013)

I am just not sold on this library, especially the price. The programming is great with the modwheel performance changer for the 'stories' patches but some of the instrument sounds are not up to par, IMO. For instance, the Solo soprano vocalist in the legato demo. The timbre is very flat and throaty and somewhat over processed. I don't really feel/hear the intimate quality behind a female's voice in it. Not to mention the transitions from ooh to aah. There is no natural transition to that sound (ie: ooh to ahh would have a 'w' sound in the transition). Some of the high points though are the legato transitions to staccato which is nice and very usable. This library seems much like OE in the sense of the ensemble based patches for different genres. Unfortunately, they hinder originality when trying to write professionally. Great for amateurs like myself but at the cost of the professionals. I have OE and though it is great for the creative process, it rarely makes it into my mixes at the forefront. I am trying to like this library but it just seems so overpriced for what you get. Those who have already may argue that, which is fine, just thought I would express my honest feelings towards ProjectSam's new release.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Apr 3, 2013)

Overpriced, once again...


----------



## lucky909091 (Apr 3, 2013)

+ 1


----------



## shakuman (Apr 3, 2013)

Pedro Camacho @ Wed Apr 03 said:


> Overpriced, once again...



For me it's a fair price for 75 gb uncompressed with new samples.
From PS support:
Lumina has been our most extensive (and expensive) project ever, with more recordings, most man hours and the largest in size (75 gb uncompressed). It has all new recordings

Take care Pedro! 0oD


----------



## stonzthro (Apr 3, 2013)

If this had come out between S1 and S2 I would have been all over it, but I already have these sounds in spades now. 

Of course PS is known for it's awesome updates - 'no-brainer' it is not (at least for me).

Bless 'em, I hope they sell tons!


----------



## ed buller (Apr 3, 2013)

im still feeling burned from symphobia......won't be shopping here

e


----------



## mk282 (Apr 3, 2013)

I told ya it's going to be waaaaay overpriced. And those prices are WITHOUT VAT! Ridiculous!


Times have changed, ProjectSAM. Adapt the pricing or die.


----------



## Diffusor (Apr 3, 2013)

What keyboard is he playing in the walkthrough? Custom job? Pretty sweet. I am more interested in that than the library.


----------



## passenger57 (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm just not getting all the negativity posted here. Then again, I haven't tried it but I liked alot of what I heard so far. Provided I survive Uncle Sam, I'd much rather give to Project Sam.


----------



## dinerdog (Apr 3, 2013)

Ha, what a bunch of entitled babies. For the price of a session (that most here could never afford) you get insane orchestral capabilities that you wouldn't have dreamed of five years ago (or at least before Symphobia came out). If you can't pay for this with one or two jobs that call for an orchestral sound, your in the wrong line of work. Please go back to programming your own drum loops and playing every string line in without quantizing. My honest opinion (which I will not debate here). : >


----------



## passenger57 (Apr 3, 2013)

haha +1


----------



## toomanynotes (Apr 4, 2013)

DinerDog,
Like you said it's great for the privileged few that can make a honest living out of pressing sum keys for deadlined work. 
Agreed the squeaky clean software is particularity tailored for a certain group of professional people that create music this way for their commissioned work for media.

I like their software very much, but ill probably make my own combos until i become an initiated member of your club.


----------



## The Darris (Apr 4, 2013)

dinerdog,

Do I feel that I am 'entitled' to own this library at a fair price? No. Do I honestly think it is over priced? Yes. Am I entitled to my opinion? You bet I am. Personally, I don't care too much for this library, so I won't buy it. As a musician/composer who has been investing my very hard earned money from my job in the military and part time jobs, into libraries to get my orchestrations/compositions to meet "industry" standards, I would expect the leading companies to provide reasonable prices. And before you make statements such as "For the price of a session (that most here could never afford), remember where you were when you were getting started. I'm sure you had to make sacrifices as well as complained about prices for technology. It is great to know that you have been around since 2009 and provide such great advice to a newer generation of musicians. You are the epitome of what is wrong with this community's mindset.


----------



## quantum7 (Apr 4, 2013)

:roll: $1100???? Scratch this one off my list. Too bad because I usually go for this type of library. You could buy Omnisphere, Mercury Boys Choir, and Spitfire Sable....and have money left over for a 4-star restaurant steak dinner for two for $1100. I spent nearly $4000 last year on sample libraries and music software......but there is NO FREAKING WAY I would spend $1100 for this! I guess the Project Sam business model is to sell 500 copies for a high price rather than sell 2000 copies at a sane price. :roll:

Just MY opinion


----------



## mark812 (Apr 4, 2013)

quantum7 @ Thu Apr 04 said:


> Just MY opinion



Sorry, you're not allowed to have one. Now the V.I. control financial police will come after you. :lol:

On a serious note, that price is humorous imo.


----------



## benmrx (Apr 4, 2013)

Entitled vs. Elitist

......... and the world turns........


----------



## stonzthro (Apr 4, 2013)

Hate on the haters - way to go dinerdog - how very clever.


----------



## woodsdenis (Apr 4, 2013)

quantum7 @ Thu Apr 04 said:


> :roll: $1100???? Scratch this one off my list. Too bad because I usually go for this type of library. You could buy Omnisphere, Mercury Boys Choir, and Spitfire Sable....and have money left over for a 4-star restaurant steak dinner for two for $1100. I spent nearly $4000 last year on sample libraries and music software......but there is NO FREAKING WAY I would spend $1100 for this! I guess the Project Sam business model is to sell 500 copies for a high price rather than sell 2000 copies at a sane price. :roll:
> 
> Just MY opinion



For us Euros its €966 (inc VAT and discount), which is a whopping $1241. Really insane.


----------



## passenger57 (Apr 4, 2013)

Well, you do get a discount if you purchased other products. I think it takes it below 1,000..900 something...
But hey I guess I can see the argument both ways. For instance if you are a working composer making decent cash, then this library would be a great addition to the arsenal. Plus, software purchases are a tax write off. 
However if you are not making a regular living at this and are just wanting a new library for fun, then yes I can see how it would be too much.


----------



## RobertPeetersPiano (Apr 4, 2013)

It's probably so expensive because the trailer sucked up a lot of money from PS ^^


----------



## The Darris (Apr 4, 2013)

passenger57 @ Thu Apr 04 said:


> However if you are not making a regular living at this and are just wanting a new library for fun, then yes I can see how it would be too much.



I am not making a living but I don't do this just for fun. I am studying music composition as well as making money doing, just not at a 'living' wage. Building up an arsenal to be able to compete in the professional world is what I am doing. It is hard to do when products are overpriced. I still do not own the Symphobia 1 or 2 because of this. I feel that I am making quality sounding orchestras with libraries that cost half as much with twice the content. But it is their business model and a lot of us suffer for it.


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 4, 2013)

dinerdog @ Wed Apr 03 said:


> Ha, what a bunch of entitled babies. For the price of a session (that most here could never afford) you get insane orchestral capabilities that you wouldn't have dreamed of five years ago (or at least before Symphobia came out). If you can't pay for this with one or two jobs that call for an orchestral sound, your in the wrong line of work. Please go back to programming your own drum loops and playing every string line in without quantizing. My honest opinion (which I will not debate here). : >



The fact that there's a resounding negative tenor specifically about the pricing from all sorts of users, professional or amateur should be telling. It's not entitlement, it's an observation based on the economic landscape of sample libraries at this time. Pricing a library which has groups of instruments together over $1000 is obviously seen as a regressive marketing move. 

When a company like East West actually revamps their Hollywood series by adding a Silver Edition (and providing a lot of value for the $200 price point) or Spitfire releases their Strings in smaller modules, it shows that they are cognizant of the times. I know EW is a big company but it's fair to compare Spitfire Audio with Project SAM. I'm sure their R&D and operating costs are also significant but they've chosen to release libraries in a manner that are within the grasp of a larger demographic. And that's good business sense! 

For me, I'm passing on this primarily because of reasons stated above. Nothing sounds relevant for my music making needs at this time. As also said, their other libraries are awesome and I could see rationalizing putting out the monies for Symphobia 1 & 2 as I had projects then that they were well suited to. 

This kind of thought process has also been voiced by others on this thread. So it's not about being "babies". It's offering perspective.


----------



## passenger57 (Apr 4, 2013)

Just playing devils advocate here...It's 75 Gigs of sounds! 
Considering how much their products are heavily heavily used in thousands of commercials and movies, I don't see why they can't make a profit from their efforts. I'm sure this library cost several hundred thousand dollars to make if not more. 
Also they did put out an essentials collection for people on a budget, so it's not like they are being greedy.
Plus they always put out substantial upgrades for free. I'm sure that will be the case with this collection to address concerns people are having with it.


----------



## ed buller (Apr 4, 2013)

passenger57 @ Thu Apr 04 said:


> Just playing devils advocate here...It's 75 Gigs of sounds!




what if there're crap sounds ?.....is having a lot of them going to ease the pain ?


e


----------



## passenger57 (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm loving this debate. I'm going to purchase and will then get back to you on that, hehe
(o::o)


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 4, 2013)

ed buller @ Thu Apr 04 said:


> what if there're crap sounds ?.....is having a lot of them going to ease the pain ?



For goodness sakes - this "debate" about a highly regarded developer is at the level of 5 year olds.

Passenger, looking forward to hearing about your real-world experiences...


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Apr 4, 2013)

passenger57 @ 4.4.2013 said:


> Also they did put out an essentials collection for people on a budget, so it's not like they are being greedy.


Well it would be a great idea if they would do a sisterpdouct to orchestrall essentials like cartoony essentials. The cartoon patches in leogria seem to be really really fun, but unfortunatly only available in this huge library that is quite pricey. But I think a sequel to orchestral essentials is going to come anyway someday. not someday soon though


----------



## FrankT (Apr 4, 2013)

rocking.xmas.man @ Thu Apr 04 said:


> passenger57 @ 4.4.2013 said:
> 
> 
> > Also they did put out an essentials collection for people on a budget, so it's not like they are being greedy.
> ...



Leogria? Seems you are mixing things up! Oh, and BTW it is Loegria.
Lumina looks like another must-have epic library to me. I'd like to see better loyality offers for S1 and S2 owners though.


----------



## SeanM1960 (Apr 4, 2013)

Guy Rowland @ Thu Apr 04 said:


> For goodness sakes - this "debate" about a highly regarded developer is at the level of 5 year olds.



Yes it is. Very immature. 

Do we all remember the convos about the original Symphobia when it first came out? How "overpriced" it was at $1200 (I think)... that it was too expensive, that it should have been this, been that... remember those convos? How successful has the original Symphobia been? Wildly successful. Not that I know how many they have sold, nor how much of a profit they have made, but you can tell how successful - just turn on the History Ch, or the Disc ch, or Nat Geo, or A&E, and on and on....

Remember when East West first announced Symphonic Choirs? Remember what the initial price was? $1000 (or maybe 995...) I remember people flipping out on Northern Sounds and KVR as to the audacity of EW to charge so much for a choir library. And how nobody would ever buy it at that price... How successful has THAT been?

Shows you what people know....


----------



## handz (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah, but TIMES ARE CHANGED, now we have tons of libraries for great prices, that combined offers much better results. Lumina should have been somethign "new" but it is just old concept with new samples.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 4, 2013)

handz @ Thu Apr 04 said:


> Lumina should have been somethign "new" but it is just old concept with new samples.



But it isn't. The stories thing is new. Layering different elements together on keyswitches (if I've understood it right) isn't how any other library does it - it's a more elegant and flexible version of a multi, contained in one instrument. IMO PS should do a little more in depth video on this.

There's an awful lot of good stuff in S3. If you don't do comedy, fantasy, epic etc it's not going to be for you, if you only ever want to compose with descrete instruments, it's not for you. That still leaves an awful lot of pro composers - I hope PS can address some legit concerns and this goes on to be the success it deserves to be.

And Sean is right - people do have short memories. Every release has been criticised as overpriced, and their business model sucks. And yet they do well. Symphobia is over-used as it is... imagine if it was sold for $199 and bundled in Komplete...


----------



## quantum7 (Apr 4, 2013)

handz @ Thu Apr 04 said:


> Yeah, but TIMES ARE CHANGED, now we have tons of libraries for great prices, that combined offers much better results. Lumina should have been somethign "new" but it is just old concept with new samples.



+1 We are in an entirely different world than when S1 came out. The world's economy has fallen completely flat AND there were not a dozen other developer back then offering mind-blowing libs for such incredible prices. Also, S1 came on DVD and had to be packaged, which is an additional cost in production, but now with S3 that cost is gone since the product is a download....but did that matter concerning price? Nope! I would bet a thousand dollars that Project Sam doesn't have even half the success with S3 that they had with S1 with this business plan- absolutely NOT going to happen! But hey, they can do whatever they deem necessary to make a profit....and obviously it is selling few copies to people who for various reasons think they can't do any better with the much lower-priced competition....or the Project Sam die-hards and fan-boys. They are doing the complete opposite of what nearly every other sample developer has been doing lately. :roll:

I write New-Age music and S3 is right up my alley, but I've listened very carefully to the demos several times....and there is NOTHING new in there that cannot be had in other libs for a fraction of the price. Heck, even so I would have probably plucked down $300 for it because I have been very blessed in life financially and buy more sample libraries that I'll ever use, but I'm not that careless with my money. :roll:


----------



## The Darris (Apr 4, 2013)

passenger57 @ Thu Apr 04 said:


> Just playing devils advocate here...It's 75 Gigs of sounds!



Berlin Woodwinds is 100gb of sounds at 699 (including VAT), they also had an awesome intro price for pre-orders. That is just one example of how the times are changing. 

Guy Rowland, The 'stories' concept really is not that new. They have an early form of this concept in O.E, kinda like it was the test run on the technology for it. I like those patches a lot but due to lack of mic placements, it is hard to fit into mixes and they are mainly used during the creative process. Honestly, that is what O.E. is mainly used for in my rig. I like how they applied this concept in Lumina but I think it will be one of those things that gets overused quickly.


----------



## kb123 (Apr 4, 2013)

It is Project Sam's right to set the price of Lumina at whatever level they want. Equally, its the individuals choice whether it is something they want/can afford.

What I find particularly amusing is all this rhetoric. People wouldn't feel the need to be so vocal if they really didn't want the library


----------



## FrankT (Apr 4, 2013)

On another note:
I like that PS delivered on time. They said Q1 back in December. And they delivered in Q1. We have seen many product delays from other devs recently! Secondly, Project Sam's customer service is top notch. Product updates have been generous - and free of charge. Also, when I had a NI Kontakt related issue with S2 the PS guys stayed on top until this was resolved. Again: this was an NI Service Center/Windows/registry issue. Throughout the process they were helpful, always friendly, responsive - just professional. What you'd expect. But what you not always get from some vendors.
I certainly take things like that into the equasion when making purchase decisions.


----------



## passenger57 (Apr 5, 2013)

> There's an awful lot of good stuff in S3. If you don't do comedy, fantasy, epic etc it's not going to be for you, if you only ever want to compose with descrete instruments, it's not for you. That still leaves an awful lot of pro composers - I hope PS can address some legit concerns and this goes on to be the success it deserves to be.



Yep Guy pretty much summed it up. 

I got it today and played around with it for a bit. There are some sublimely beautiful little gems in it. The textures and gestures in particular I can see getting alot of use of for certain types of genre films.. fantasy, epic, etc... Just to add some spice and color to my existing compositions. For that, this library gets a strong A+

Some of the playable instruments need better transitions and more layers. Issues like that makes the patches sound kind of retro, like a patch would sound from the 1990s... 
I hope they take a page from cinesamples CineOrch in future updates - that library has perfect seamless chord transitions. 

I like the alto flute - a nice counterpart to the Symphobia flute which is still my favorite flute. 

Some of the solo instruments and solo vocal sound nice but a couple notes here and there have small little things that bug me.

Only time will tell as I can never know how valuable a library will be to me until I start using it in a real world situation. 

Anyway - there it is. 
cheers


----------



## geronimo (Apr 5, 2013)

Not too long to download ?


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 5, 2013)

dinerdog @ Thu Apr 04 said:


> Please go back to programming your own drum loops and playing every string line in without quantizing. My honest opinion (which I will not debate here). : >



Hm, can you tell me what's wrong with this? Isn't this composing?

Many composers do not like to work with ready produced phrases because they don't think that this is composing. I think we all have to respect this.

Also I think there is absolutely no reason to argue. If someone likes the library then he should buy it. If not, then not.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Apr 5, 2013)

FrankT @ 5.4.2013 said:


> Leogria? Seems you are mixing things up!



Ha! You're right. I indeed meant to write lumina...


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Apr 5, 2013)

Today I just produced two tracks with the first and only patch I loaded from Lumina, just saying


----------



## Tatu (Apr 5, 2013)

I too like construction kits. They make me feel so talented.
o[])

Truth be told; if the solos would have more dynamic layers to them, this might be the first whole library I'd buy from PS.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback there, Passenger - that sounds like I'd expect my own reaction to be, good and bad. I'll probably wait for 1.1. Thing is (truth told) - I remember CineOrch came out shortly after S2, and I remember then saying that the little $99 library had outdone the mighty PS. I'd have hoped for smoother transitions out of the box this time round. Still, you should definitely feed back your comments to PS, their support is great.



Andreas Moisa @ Fri Apr 05 said:


> Today I just produced two tracks with the first and only patch I loaded from Lumina, just saying



Interesting - care to elaborate?


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Apr 5, 2013)

I just opened the first "Story" and the sounds inspired me to write three (short) tracks today :-D Of course I spiced things up with other libs - but I guess the main aspect of this library is that it is a great "cue starter"!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 5, 2013)

Andreas Moisa @ Fri Apr 05 said:


> I just opened the first "Story" and the sounds inspired me to write three (short) tracks today :-D Of course I spiced things up with other libs - but I guess the main aspect of this library is that it is a great "cue starter"!



That's great to hear. That's what Lumina is all about really, isn't it?


----------



## passenger57 (Apr 5, 2013)

> I too like construction kits. They make me feel so talented.



ha thats funny. I knew this would detour in to the 'your not composing' argument.

I see the point of the humor of course, but in the end I'm in the business of making my clients happy and serving the movie.
Also, I'm on a low budget with quick turnarounds. If I can use a little canned 'gesture' to add a little spice to a transition (that would normally take me hours that I don't have to accomplish the same thing) then I'm going to happily use it. 

Hopefully the awesome theme and the 99% of the rest of my composition that I slaved over will convince people I'm an actual composer, but if not, hey thats cool too... :D 

I just see it as a virtual orchestrator. Most big name guys have orchestrators, but you would never accuse them of not composing, because they usually don't have time. That is unless your Howard Shore and have six months or a year to write the score and orchestrate the whole thing yourself. I usually only have two weeks or less for a 90min film! lol


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 5, 2013)

passenger57 @ Fri Apr 05 said:


> I usually only have two weeks or less for a 90min film! lol



Huh, I thought 3 days are pretty normal now? 

But seriously: 2 weeks or less for a 90 min film?


----------



## passenger57 (Apr 5, 2013)

Yea I've been doing that kind of schedule for years. I've scored over 65 mostly low budget movies the last 5 years alone. I was already past the burn out stage a while back, I just survive on coffee now. I think 50% of my blood is Hazelnut and the other half Dark Roast.


----------



## dhlkid (Apr 5, 2013)

Although I am a big fan of ProjectSAM 's product, I think i am going to pass this time.


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 5, 2013)

passenger57 @ Fri Apr 05 said:


> Yea I've been doing that kind of schedule for years. I've scored over 65 mostly low budget movies the last 5 years alone. I was already past the burn out stage a while back, I just survive on coffee now. I think 50% of my blood is Hazelnut and the other half Dark Roast.



Puhhhh. I think you must learn to say *no*? At least, not to take any job. Your health is more important than money. o/~


----------



## Tatu (Apr 5, 2013)

passenger57 @ Fri Apr 05 said:


> > I too like construction kits. They make me feel so talented.
> 
> 
> 
> ha thats funny. I knew this would detour in to the 'your not composing' argument.



I personally don't really have anything against using these "higher class construction kits". I just don't use them myself... except for percussion :oops:

Didn't PS update Symphobia 2's legatos with additional dynamic layers afterwards after some fuzz about it?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 5, 2013)

Tatu @ Fri Apr 05 said:


> Didn't PS update Symphobia 2's legatos with additional dynamic layers afterwards after some fuzz about it?



Yes I believe they did for some - not for solo instruments though if I remember correctly. Also I seem to remember they also increased the ranges of some a little. Wish they'd been able to update the Trysound version with these changes.


----------



## quantum7 (Apr 5, 2013)

kb123 @ Thu Apr 04 said:


> It is Project Sam's right to set the price of Lumina at whatever level they want. Equally, its the individuals choice whether it is something they want/can afford.




That is true.



kb123 @ Thu Apr 04 said:


> What I find particularly amusing is all this rhetoric. People wouldn't feel the need to be so vocal if they really didn't want the library




I do not like Chevy trucks at all....prefer Ford or Dodge, but I would still voice my opinion if Chevy decided to price their trucks at 2 or 3 times the price of the competition. S3 looks like a fine library....because it's made by Project Sam- I'm just voicing an opinion on their price. I sincerely hope you S3 buyers enjoy your library, though, and make beautiful music with it.


----------



## Audio (Apr 7, 2013)

Andreas Moisa @ 4/5/2013 said:


> I just opened the first "Story" and the sounds inspired me to write three (short) tracks today :-D Of course I spiced things up with other libs -* but I guess the main aspect of this library is that it is a great "cue starter*"!



Agree absolutely 100%! Have been having a blast all day!


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi,

I love the way ProjSam LUMINA sounds in the demos. 

Well done to all the demo composers o-[][]-o Thanks !

Surely it's a very inspiring library from ProjSam. Well produced, and so far everything I listened to, sounds wonderful, and very high quality, I especially liked the way the Choirs and Orchestra sound. 

Additional audio demos will be nice to hear, to give us a bit more of a variety of what LUMINA's instruments alone can produce. 

The only part I don't like is its $$$ Price :lol: 

But, nevertheless, I will be buying it next week. 

Many Thanks, and Congrats to the ProjectSam team for offering another wonderful sample library. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## toomanynotes (Apr 8, 2013)

For premium 'band in the box' samples, i expect at least a conductors score in pdf for all combos. 
After all 'some' of us do read music!!!! Is it a crime i ask????


----------



## Windle (Apr 8, 2013)

toomanynotes @ Mon Apr 08 said:


> For premium 'band in the box' samples, i expect at least a conductors score in pdf for all combos.
> After all 'some' of us do read music!!!! Is it a crime i ask????



+1 for the PDF scores to appear. Really appreciate the companies that do this.

W.


----------



## Adrian Myers (Apr 9, 2013)

Diffusor @ Wed Apr 03 said:


> What keyboard is he playing in the walkthrough? Custom job? Pretty sweet. I am more interested in that than the library.



There was some discussion of this here: http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=30854

It seems to be a Studiologic Numa Nano assembled in a custom desk. There's a lot to like about their design, especially since it saves 1"+ easily for legs or a lower desktop. Plus it doesn't hurt that it looks like Philippe Starck designed it on a good day.

More on topic, definitely looking forward to hearing any more personal/Daniel James-style reactions people have to workflow or specific go-to sounds in Lumina.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 14, 2013)

An in-depth review/video walkthrough of LUMINA would be very helpful in evaluating it, so far I like what I hear in the official demos, but given the price point, I would like to know more about it, before purchasing it. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 15, 2013)

I tried to stay out of this commercial thread since my opinion would appear too biased probably, but let me say that much (which I already stated in the other LUMINA thread:

The "whole composers world" is lamenting about orchestral phrases and patterns mostly not being able (or hardly) to achieve with libraries ... now there is this developer who released an absolute beauty giving you exactly that ... and it doesn't seem to be right again 

I mean look, don't we all agree that there is nothing better than the real thing? With recent releases there are some truly awesome multisample libs on the market, but you can not achieve the real thing with multisample libs and will never be possible, no matter how close we get, the real thing will always be the real thing ... and in my opinion LUMINA is filling exactly this gap.


----------



## Saxer (Apr 15, 2013)

for me the symphobias are made for pure music production. 

in opposite to this a lot of orchestra libraries are made for composing and arranging.

that means: i would not use symphobia to prepare a real orchestra session. but if i have to do a cue from scratch to end in a daw symphobia is perfect! nothing beats the realism and deepness especially for backing flurry or fx. and it often opens a third dimension when put into background over an existing arrangement... like drum-loops does to programmed drums. is this more "realistic"? no. better? yes!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 15, 2013)

Waywyn @ Mon Apr 15 said:


> I tried to stay out of this commercial thread since my opinion would appear too biased probably, but let me say that much (which I already stated in the other LUMINA thread:
> 
> The "whole composers world" is lamenting about orchestral phrases and patterns mostly not being able (or hardly) to achieve with libraries ... now there is this developer who released an absolute beauty giving you exactly that ... and it doesn't seem to be right again
> 
> I mean look, don't we all agree that there is nothing better than the real thing? With recent releases there are some truly awesome multisample libs on the market, but you can not achieve the real thing with multisample libs and will never be possible, no matter how close we get, the real thing will always be the real thing ... and in my opinion LUMINA is filling exactly this gap.



I think it's a lot more nuanced than that, Alex, in 3 main areas.

PHRASES. I guess everyone is different. For me, I'm looking at effects, runs, gestures, textures etc - stuff that you can't pull off with regular articulations. There looks like a lot of them in Lumina, which is great. Where it tips over into virtual uselessness for me is when you get orchestrated melodies. I've heard a little of this in Lumina, but I don't have a good idea of how widespread it is. A little is fine!

TRANSITIONS. I think a number of us are holding back because some of the transitions seemed pretty lumpy in the early walkthroughs. I see 1.0.1 is already out with some improvements - I hope PS will do some new walkthroughs when they're entirely happy with the transitions (both in the solo legatos and stories).

VELOCITY LAYERS. I'm personally concerned about the solo instruments having only 1 velocity layer.

And just to reitorate, I think the concept of Lumina is absolutely spot on, these are the only areas that concern me. I've said all along I'm cool with the price - IF the product itself ticks all the boxes.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 15, 2013)

Guy Rowland @ Mon Apr 15 said:


> Waywyn @ Mon Apr 15 said:
> 
> 
> > I tried to stay out of this commercial thread since my opinion would appear too biased probably, but let me say that much (which I already stated in the other LUMINA thread:
> ...




I share Guy's opinion/concerns here. I'll keep an eye out for reply here and subsequent updates. I actually still use S1/2 as a 'sketchpad' but because of limited expressive capabilities/layers usually sub out the individual parts with newer libraries.


----------



## Adrian Myers (Apr 15, 2013)

Just saw an interesting comment on ProjectSam's Facebook page in reply to one of the many, many comments about price:

"We are aware that this is a more high involvement product and out of reach for composers not directly earning a living in music. Just to give you a heads up, besides new Lumina content, *we are also working on expanding the Orchestral Essentials range, can't say anything yet but 'have faith!'.*"

Intriguing.


P.S. Man the rest of the comments in that series are surreal even by Facebook standards. Arguing over first names, comparing USB drives to bicycles and then to musicians... poor PS. They play it professionally though.


----------



## FrankT (Apr 20, 2013)

Adrian Myers @ Mon Apr 15 said:


> Man the rest of the comments in that series are surreal even by Facebook standards. Arguing over first names, comparing USB drives to bicycles and then to musicians... poor PS. They play it professionally though.



Exactly the reason why I don't do FB. LinkedIn, fine. FB? Not for me!


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Apr 20, 2013)

Ladies & Gents

The term "overpriced" means that it is not worth the goods delivered. Determining a price consists of many aspects, usually starting with the fix and variable costs involved, estimating a demand curve and many more.

The latest PS on offer has a high price in my opinion, but I would not describe this as overpriced. 

- Is this a product that offers a degree of innovation?
- Does it offer spades of inspiration?
- Is the quality of the samples up to my standards?
- Can this product serve me for a "longer" timeframe?
- How good is the support and maintenance offered?
- Can I sell the library after a certain time if I no longer use it?

Just a few points from a buyers perspective that would determine the value of a product for me personally, from where I would decide whether the price asked is acceptable for me.

Apart from that, I like a lot what LUMINA has on offer.


----------



## feck (Aug 18, 2013)

I will say that if this was priced more along the $600-$800 range it would seem more appropriate given the plethora of great alternatives out there. I am on the fence about grabbing this, but if it were at that price range I wouldn't think twice. Not because the difference of 3 or 400 bucks is that significant, but rather that I could use that extra cash to fill holes in my production libraries rather than add redundancies. In any case, I hope they have another successful product on their hands with Lumina.


----------



## jleckie (Aug 18, 2013)

Does anyone here even own the library?


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 18, 2013)

imho. ProjectSam's LUMINA feels like a niche library, with a BIG price tag. 

I think a price tag of $500. would have been more realistic in today's competitive sample library market.

I was very excited to see something more broadly useful from PSam, before they released LUMINA. and after reviewing the content, and some of the demos, I felt it would be a bit over my head to spend $1000, so I had to PASS on LUMINA. Although I was ready to buy it :roll: 

Although those who purchased LUMINA might have better use for it than myself. 

Maybe some LUMINA users can provide some more feedback, and thoughts about how frequently they have been using it in their productions. So far not much LUMINA related discussions have surfaced on this forum (Especially from LUMINA users... If there are any here)  .

Hopefully we will see something more broadly useful from ProjSam next time around. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Guy Rowland (Aug 18, 2013)

I'd like some first hand reports too. In the meantime, my view hasn't changed - I love the concept and feel it plugs the gaps in the Symphobia series (don't agree that fantasy and comedy are niche markets btw). But the legato instruments sounded very uneven in the demos, and there wasn't the breadth of other material to make up the shortfall. A price drop would be welcome but unlikely - a revision with more content and fixes is a more realistic prospect.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 18, 2013)

Guy Rowland @ Sun Aug 18 said:


> I'd like some first hand reports too. In the meantime, my view hasn't changed - I love the concept and feel it plugs the gaps in the Symphobia series (don't agree that fantasy and comedy are niche markets btw). But the legato instruments sounded very uneven in the demos, and there wasn't the breadth of other material to make up the shortfall. A price drop would be welcome but unlikely - a revision with more content and fixes is a more realistic prospect.



Hi Guy,

I was referring to LUMINA'a specific sample content being kind of limited in scope for the genre, especially given the price. I was not referring to the Genre (fantasy/comedy) being niche. I think I should have chosen my words more carefully  

I agree, Fantasy, and Comedy are quite popular genres. 

'Limited' would have been a better word to use. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## ProjectSAM (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi guys,

For those who don't visit our Facebook page - a short while ago we posted a little teaser of what to expect in the upcoming LUMINA 1.1 update, among other things:







"Master of Suspense" is one of the texture instruments from LUMINA.

Cheers,
ProjectSAM


----------

